
Belgium has highest mortality rate per capita from COVID-19 in the world [video] - open-source-ux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21e0AJCmrHs
======
NicoJuicy
They should mention it sooner how Belgium counts their casualties though.
Instead of making it more like a mystery, so people have to check a lot of the
video :)

